# Can you transit Portugal to a pre booked location?



## Moped (Dec 2, 2020)

Given that Spain permits you to transit to Portugal and you manage by hook or by crook to gain entry to Spain through Santander, can you then transit Portugal to the Algarve?

I‘m thinking Tavira as this is not too far from the Spanish border and the Spanish motorways are free on the western routes. We know the area and the roads as a result of previous visits so it is simply a logistics question. 

I have done some research and it is all a bit confusing so if anybody has made this trip recently or has any useful links they can point to please report!


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't have any experience myself but a Brit motorhome turned up at this campsite in Almeria Province last week and he had come from the Algarve with no problems, so you can do the journey in reverse if that helps!


----------



## REC (Dec 2, 2020)

COVID-19 | Measures implemented in Portugal |
					

Plan your travel to Portugal. Looking for romance, discovering culture, living adventure, relaxing? Indulge yourself in Portugal, your holidays’ destination.




					www.visitportugal.com
				




Don't think there is a problem transiting through except on holiday periods and during curfew when you cannot travel across municipal borders.


----------



## Mo and John C (Dec 4, 2020)

Moped said:


> Given that Spain permits you to transit to Portugal and you manage by hook or by crook to gain entry to Spain through Santander, can you then transit Portugal to the Algarve?
> 
> I‘m thinking Tavira as this is not too far from the Spanish border and the Spanish motorways are free on the western routes. We know the area and the roads as a result of previous visits so it is simply a logistics question.
> 
> I have done some research and it is all a bit confusing so if anybody has made this trip recently or has any useful links they can point to please report!


Hi, I have also been trying to find out if Aires are open in Portugal, can't seem to find an answer anywhere though  We are already in Southern Spain, been here since September after coming through the tunnel, a first for us.  We have been selling our villa here as wanted to spend more time in the moho travelling. Anyway its all going through nicely and should be completed by early January, but we fancy going off in the moho to Portugal until it all goes through. Does anyone know if Aires are open?


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have just googled a few looked at the newest reviews which are very recent. Some even have contact details ...


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 4, 2020)

This is the legal aires sites in Portugal as well in English ...





						RAARA Members | RAARA
					

The network comprehends up to 30 different sites; camping and caravan sites (PCC),    Rural Camping Parks (PCR) Service Areas for motorhome users (ASA). With the necessary infrastructures these sites are fully equipped in order to provide motorhome users all the facilities needed. Currently...




					www.autocaravanalgarve.com


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 4, 2020)

This is the government advice for Portugal and links to their teared areas 





						Portugal travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for Portugal including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 4, 2020)

COVID-19 | Measures implemented in Portugal | www.visitportugal.com
					

Measures Implemented in Portugal[Updated on 9 June] Portuguese government has been taking all necessary public health measures to protect the entire population as well as our visitors. Measures in force may be reviewed in accordance to the evolution of the pandemic. I – ACCESSIBILITY 1) Arriving...




					www.visitportugal.com


----------



## REC (Dec 4, 2020)

Aires are open at 2/3 capacity


----------



## jacquigem (Dec 5, 2020)

Should be fine as numbers travelling this winters down well more than a third, in our experience


----------



## Spike (Dec 6, 2020)

Moped said:


> Given that Spain permits you to transit to Portugal and you manage by hook or by crook to gain entry to Spain through Santander, can you then transit Portugal to the Algarve?
> 
> I‘m thinking Tavira as this is not too far from the Spanish border and the Spanish motorways are free on the western routes. We know the area and the roads as a result of previous visits so it is simply a logistics question.
> 
> I have done some research and it is all a bit confusing so if anybody has made this trip recently or has any useful links they can point to please report!


Have a look at this :-









						Re-open EU
					






					reopen.europa.eu


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 6, 2020)

Measures to take effect during the renewal of the state of emergency, beginning 24th November
					

Measures to take effect during the renewal of the state of emergency, beginning 24th November




					algarvedailynews.com


----------

